# Wanted- cheap SPD (mtb) pedals-mine have gone kaput



## cyberknight (18 Jul 2011)

Has anyone got a spare pair of MTB style spd pedals for sale?

The right one on my commuter allowed my foot to turn the opposite way and now i can only use one side as the screw that adjusts the spring tension has come loos and i cannot use the side it adjusts.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2011)

New Shimano 520 SPD pedals are only £21.95 at Merlin Cycles. They are what I use on my road bike.


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2011)

I got the M520 for £13.95 here, bargain and super service (now up to £14.95 but still as cheap as chips)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Shimano-M520-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item43a838504a


----------



## Tyke (19 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> I got the M520 for £13.95 here, bargain and super service (now up to £14.95 but still as cheap as chips)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item43a838504a



By the time you add the cost of cleats they are cheaper at Merlin.

I use Shimano M424 SPD Pedals same as the M520 but with a resin cage for a slightly bigger contact area. Also from Merlin £24.95 inc postage.

*
*
http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike+...himano+Pedals/Shimano+M424+SPD+Pedals_755.htm


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2011)

Personally, I didn't need the cleats as they had already been fitted to the shoes to use with other pedals. I guessed that the OP already had them but fair point


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> I got the M520 for £13.95 here, bargain and super service (now up to £14.95 but still as cheap as chips)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item43a838504a



Best pedals for starting out by far. I have then on my road bike at the mo and they still do the business.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> I got the M520 for £13.95 here, bargain and super service (now up to £14.95 but still as cheap as chips)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item43a838504a


Blimey ... I already have spare cleats so if I ever need another pair of pedals I'll buy from them - thanks!


----------



## Davidc (19 Jul 2011)

Tyke said:


> By the time you add the cost of cleats



Whenever I've seen new pedals there are clips included in the Shimano box.

(Unless you want the release in any direction ones which are extra).

I'm having to get used to the things again for a ride where they're compulsory. Far prefer traditional toe clips myself. I may well sell the pedals on ebay after the event. (Last time I did that they fetched more than I'd paid for them new).


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2011)

Davidc said:


> I'm having to get used to the things again for a ride where they're compulsory.


Eh - _compulsory_ SPDs?  

I've never heard of any event where a compulsory pedal type was mentioned! Helmets - yes; mudguards - maybe; pedals, er, no!

What event is it and why are the organisers interested in your choice of pedal?


----------



## Davidc (19 Jul 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Eh - _compulsory_ SPDs?
> 
> I've never heard of any event where a compulsory pedal type was mentioned! Helmets - yes; mudguards - maybe; pedals, er, no!
> 
> What event is it and why are the organisers interested in your choice of pedal?



It's in France, a part of a 'fun exercise day' while I'm staying with a friend near Verdun. All it is is a peculiar trip round the group of villages where the people from each village join where they live and go round from there finishing at the same place they started. There's a running event too. I declined to do the run (fun run being the ultimate oxymoron) but said I'd do the ride if I could borrow a bike. They say the pedals are for safety reasons and when I asked the reply a week later was insurance! Couldn't see the shrug of the shoulders on the phone.

Helmets aren't mentioned, mudguards aren't mentioned, neither are brakes, lights, tyres or saddles, but 'pédales automatiques sont obligatoire'. It's stupid. I don't understand why but suspect it's a conspiracy to see if they can get their English guest to fall off in public.

I'm practicing because although I'm not a fan of the pedals, and in what's now about 600 miles I've never come off, I'm absolutely determined not to be the old English bloke who falls off his bike in front of a few hundred mildly inebriate French people!

An alternative explanation is that one of the event sponsors is DesMoulins Cycles - which appears to be a shop.Friend Giles says that everyone entering gets a 10% off accessories voucher.


----------



## Cubist (20 Jul 2011)

Davidc said:


> *Whenever I've seen new pedals there are clips included in the Shimano box.
> *



If you check their ebay shop you'll see cleats for sale separately with a starting bid of £6.50 plus £1.50 p&p. Cheeky b'stards


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2011)

Still nearly £4 cheaper than Wiggle even if you need the cleats 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m520-pedals/

Certainly it didn't look like the box had been fiddled with, they must source from elsewhere sans cleats 
Tweeks (silver) look to be about as cheap as anywhere if you need the cleats ... but I don't think the OP does? 

http://www.tweekscycles.com/Product...rce=Google&utm_medium=Base&utm_campaign=Cycle


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2011)

Found some m 520s on ebay for £15 new .


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2011)

With cleats - cool


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> With cleats - cool



I do not need cleats , have a spare pair and the one i have on are only 6 months old i think.


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2011)

Cool, from Absolutecycles too? Mine arrived in about 3 days from them


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2011)

Yes i already have a pair on my new Boardman, i was just testing the water here to see if anyone had a pair they did not use cheap before i splashed the cash.

It has been an expensive month what with new tyres, set post pin, headset seal and the wife just putting down a deposit on a £400 pram


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2011)

Tell me about it - bought the Pave, pedals x 2, shoes, waterproof jacket, mitts!!


----------

